# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  اشکالات و یادگیری من در فریم ورک زند

## bety ahmadpour

سلام خدمت همگی 
من می خوام توی این سری سوال ها هم خودم فریم ورک زند رو یاد بگیرم هم همین طور که یاد می گیرم اموخته هامو بذارم تا بقیه هم یاد بگیرند


با تشکر از هر کی که همراهی می کنه 

اولین سوال :وظیفه ی ماژول از نظر برنامه نویسی چیه یعنی مثلا یه ماژول  یه صفحه رو پشتیبانی می کنه؟ از این جهت می پرسم که  view مربوط به یه ماژول کل یه صفحه رو نمایش می ده یا می شود یه کاری کرد که فقط یه بخش مثلا یه div رو در یک صفحه نمایش بدهد.

----------


## bety ahmadpour

این سوال دوم هست :
اقا فایل های CSS رو کجا قرار می دهیم ؛ من الان فایل های CSS رو از توی بخش \wamp\www\zend\public\css پیدا کردم اما مشکلم اینه که وقتی یه کلاسی رو توی یکی(منظورم خاص کلاس bootstrap.css) تغییر می دهم هیچ فرقی نمی کنه اصلا اگه یه کلاسی رو حذف کنم باز هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد من باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## Freedon_23

> سلام خدمت همگی 
> من می خوام توی این سری سوال ها هم خودم فریم ورک زند رو یاد بگیرم هم همین طور که یاد می گیرم اموخته هامو بذارم تا بقیه هم یاد بگیرند
> 
> 
> با تشکر از هر کی که همراهی می کنه 
> 
> اولین سوال :وظیفه ی ماژول از نظر برنامه نویسی چیه یعنی مثلا یه ماژول  یه صفحه رو پشتیبانی می کنه؟ از این جهت می پرسم که  view مربوط به یه ماژول کل یه صفحه رو نمایش می ده یا می شود یه کاری کرد که فقط یه بخش مثلا یه div رو در یک صفحه نمایش بدهد.


تو zendframework 2 هر ماژول در واقع می تونه یک برنامه یا application با ساختار مجزا باشه که خودش می تونه دارای صفحات متعدد باشه. در واقع یک ماژول می تونه تنظیمات (config) کنترل ها (controller) مدل ها (model) قالب (template) و view های خاص خودش رو داشته باشه و در عین حال میتونه از تنظیمات ، قالب ها و سایر بخش های ماژول اصلی و پیش فرض زند استفاده کنه.
مثلا تو سیستم مدیریت محتوا frontend ی تونه یک ماژول و beckend می تونه یک ماژول دیگه باشه
ساختار فریم ورک زند 2

----------


## bety ahmadpour

سلام یه سوال دیگه من دارم یه فرم ثبت نام به همراه inputfilter درست می کنم کدها رو دقیقا مطابق کتاب نوشتم ولی مشکل سر اینه که الان وقتی می خوام روی دکمه submit کلیک کنم چیزی رو اجرا نمی کنه یعنی سراغ اون اکشنی که باید بره نمی ره همین طور این دکمه به حالت فعال باقی می مونه و هیچی هم جلو نمی ره 

چی کارش کنم مشکل از چی هست ؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## bety ahmadpour

سلام ملت جواب سوال قبلی رو خودم فهمیدم اشتباه از نویسنده ی کتاب بود الان یه سوال دیگه دارم :
من یه اسکریپت نوشتم که توی اون کد ایجاد یه جدول هست پسوند فایلش رو هم .sql گذاشتم الان مسئله من اینه که من چطوری این اسکریپت رو اجرا کنم می دونم با یه کد پی اچ پی می شه و خودم می تونم با ایجاد یه دیتابیس به راحتی این کار رو انجام بدهم اما می خواهم با استانداردهای زند این کار رو انجام بدهم ممنون می شوم یکی کمکم کنه !!!!
please help me i need you

----------


## Freedon_23

> این سوال دوم هست :
> اقا فایل های CSS رو کجا قرار می دهیم ؛ من الان فایل های CSS رو از توی بخش \wamp\www\zend\public\css پیدا کردم اما مشکلم اینه که وقتی یه کلاسی رو توی یکی(منظورم خاص کلاس bootstrap.css) تغییر می دهم هیچ فرقی نمی کنه اصلا اگه یه کلاسی رو حذف کنم باز هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد من باید چی کار کنم؟


سلام دوست عزیز
همون مسیری که اشاره کردید برای فایلهای css میشه استفاده کرد که قابل تغییر هم هست. البته شما از فایلهای css خودتون هم میتونید استفاده کنید.

----------


## bety ahmadpour

سلام 
یه سوال چطوری میشه ماژولی رو که برای یک وب شاپ مثل مگنتو می نویسیم برپایه ی یه فریم ورک نوشت مثلا فریم ورک زند ؟
یعنی سوال من اینه من این فریم ورک رو باید در یکی از فولدر های مگنتو بگذارم یا نه روال کار این دوتا مثل همه؟
یعنی این که اصلا میشه توی مگنتو یه فریم ورک هم گذاشت یا نه نمیشه ؟

----------


## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان


@nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی


@searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)
@infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------

